# Crappie



## Rod62 (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone been to Rocky Fork or Paint creek lately?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was at Paint creek 1/12, water was on the rise and had a lot of color to it, got there in afternoon only had a couple hrs. Caught four crappie( 2 were keepers) a white bass and a blue guill. Had a small beagle mix dog follow me out not sure where he came from but he must have been a squirrel dog cause he was all over them in campground.


----------



## Rod62 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Glasseyes


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

No but I sure have been wanting to get out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## budda (Mar 21, 2009)

no but hit madison lake and done real good.up to 14 inches. keep fish between 10 in and 12 in. brought home 22


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Last time to RF dinks galore. Not a keeper to be found.
Good for the future, bad for now!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I was there for the first time this last spring and caught some nice crappie, both black and white. Looking forward to going back. The Buckeye Crappie Challenge classic (end of year) is at Rocky this year and it generally only takes entry in 4 other tournaments to qualify. With regular tournaments at Paint Creek, East Fork, Caesars, Deer Creek, Buckeye, and CJ Brown, it shouldn't be hard to find 4 close by. The Classic is usually worth some pretty good money, and they hand out gifts from sponsors and provide dinner there, so it should be fun.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

budda where did you get your minnows for madison lake?


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

fished-out said:


> I was there for the first time this last spring and caught some nice crappie, both black and white. Looking forward to going back. The Buckeye Crappie Challenge classic (end of year) is at Rocky this year and it generally only takes entry in 4 other tournaments to qualify. With regular tournaments at Paint Creek, East Fork, Caesars, Deer Creek, Buckeye, and CJ Brown, it shouldn't be hard to find 4 close by. The Classic is usually worth some pretty good money, and they hand out gifts from sponsors and provide dinner there, so it should be fun.


Had a good yr at RF also (crappie)......cool to see the BCC hold their classic there


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep. Classic was at Paint Creek in 2012. Fish kill did not affect it much. Two of our East Fork teams tied for first (Tommy was one of them). Pretty cool.


----------

